# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  cho thuê xe đi Tam Đảo gia rẻ lh 0915.702.015

## viettrans

** Điểm đến: V resort Hoà Bình*
*Giá tiền:* 
- Xe 16 chỗ mer sprinter/ for transit: 1.700.000vnđ 
- Xe 29 chỗ huyndai county: 2.300.000vnđ 
- Xe 35 chỗ areo town/ samco: 3.000.000vnđ 
- Xe 45 chỗ hiclass/ univer: 3.800.000vnđ
* Giá trên tính chất tham khảo, thể thay đổi tùy theo từng thời điểm cụ thể.
* Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:* 
- qua điện thoại Mss Huyền 0915.702.015
- email: info.viettrans@gmail.com
- yahoo: viettrans02
- sky: huyen_xedulich
- fax: 04 3932 0159

Chúng tôi có thể ký hợp đồng tại nhà hoặc cơ quan quý khách nếu quý khách có yêu cầu. 
GIẢM GIÁ 3-5% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN trên địa bàn Hà Nội
Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết xin mời ghé thăm
Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin này!

----------


## viettrans

viettrans cho thuê xe đi vân đồn lh 04 39320020 - 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 04 39320020

----------


## viettrans

viettrans hà nội chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch lh 04 39320020

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi sapa lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

dịch vụ cho thuê xe chuyên nghiệp tại hà nội giá rẻ lh 0904.795.598

----------

